
Cuberite – A FOSS Minecraft Server Implementation - bearbin
https://github.com/cuberite/cuberite
======
jasonkostempski
This and Minetest made to the front page today (Edit: and Manicdigger, what is
going on?). I've looked into both of these because, like a lot of other
people, I'd love to see something that inspires and brings people together
like Minecraft that isn't proprietary. Roblox and Garry's Mod are other
similar things that seems to be popular but, again, proprietary and without
the benefit of being hackable like Java.

What I'd really like to see is all this skill being put towards things like
Cuberite and Minetest instead put towards a serious, free, project that takes
a lot of inspiration Minecraft, Roblox and Garry's Mod but is distinct enough
to call itself something other than "Not Minecraft". I think if it got to the
point where you could make even semi-fun mini-games within the game itself, it
would take off.

Edit: Side note, I think it should leave out any nods to "Libre" or the like
in the title and main description as well. I'm all about that stuff but I
think making it a primary focus, instead of it being a trait the project just
has, hurts more than it helps. Everyone who cares about that kind of thing
gets it without being force fed the idea.

~~~
ianlevesque
I disagree. The history of Minecraft is one of the most incredible indie
developer success stories that exists. Whether its free or proprietary is
irrelevant - we're talking about a game, a fun creative work, not some piece
of infrastructure we will all come to depend upon and be entrapped by. The
lack of a free license or source code hasn't stopped all kinds of creative
modding (nor has it with many, many other games in the past). As long as we
are all free to create and distribute original works, so that the next one-man
success story can take place, we are fine.

~~~
jasonkostempski
"The lack of a free license or source code hasn't stopped all kinds of
creative modding".

My son still plays mostly on 1.7 because that's where the modding pretty much
stopped. There is absolutely no chance of modding ever happening for PE,
Windows 10, XBox, Playstation, etc. They give you shitty limited options so
you can remake some mini games that the modding community invented. And if you
think MS isn't eventually going to merge the code bases, you're crazy.

------
hashmp
This might be daft question but I'll ask it anyway, how were they able to do
this? Is the official version opensource or did they have have to reverse
engineer the whole thing?

~~~
phit_
The official client is closed source and releases are obfuscated, but there
have been mappings (MCP) for quite a few years now.

[http://minecraft.gamepedia.com/Programs_and_editors/Mod_Code...](http://minecraft.gamepedia.com/Programs_and_editors/Mod_Coder_Pack)

The protocol is also well documented:
[http://wiki.vg/Protocol](http://wiki.vg/Protocol)

------
rocky1138
I made a video of this when it was in its infancy, back in January 2011. At
this point, it was known as MCServer.

[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lcUjqsz3FJI](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lcUjqsz3FJI)

------
wcoenen
Another FOSS server project for the pocket edition:
[https://github.com/PocketMine/PocketMine-
MP](https://github.com/PocketMine/PocketMine-MP)

------
ivanstame
what is happening, i saw couple of minecraft posts?

